# Is CPS service falling into dumps for others?



## johnsonstudios (Jun 29, 2012)

Wondering if others are having trouble dealing with CPS lately? I'm considering dropping my Canon Professional Services membership after being told today that a replacement screw on my 24mm TSE II lens was going to cost $179! For a small five cent external screw... When I asked the account manager how they could consider that anything other than price gouging they answered that a large portion of the price was for "evaluation". I asked what the point of sending in the "free clean and check" coupon was then and they answered that this was a more thorough check than the coupon was for. Even though I didn't ask for a more thorough check, I just wanted the screw replaced! I had recommended them in the past, but curious now whether others are seeing their service drop the past few years?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2012)

Call Canon parts and see if they will sell you a screw. Then see if you can turn down the service. If you have the screw size and length, you might be able to find a matching one online at some of the camera parts houses. Usually, the screws are not just 5 cent hardware made in China like you find at Lowes, but you might check there. I buy up old cameras and broken lenses at garage sales, and, if I can't fix them, the screws go into my spare parts box and have come in very handy for replacing lost ones.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol I just a CPS rental from them! I love CPS, There awesome.


----------

